# what is this little minibike?



## charliechaindrive (Nov 30, 2011)

I got this little thing fr free and it needs a jackshavt a clutchbrake and a axel, anyone know what it is? Cause if it ain't too terribly rare I will update it to a point and ride it in town. The sticker on the footrst says chief manufacturing so I've been calling it the little indian.


----------



## how (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it is a Rupp from the 60's,,its kewl no matter,,,put it back together


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2011)

Charlie-
I sent you a PM and also posted some information about some Simplex parts that you need on ebay right now. Or the same message is in "Urgent Message for Charliechaindrive" in the "Motorized Bicycle" Forum.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 1, 2011)

plans to build this exact same thing have been available since the 50s. If you buy a tubing bender from Harbor freight there are plans with it to make these. you can mass produce them, with a harbor freight bender, some tubing and time. Lil Indian is a brand name of mini bikes that look similar. rear scrub brake is easy to make.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 1, 2011)

*ok then*

Ok sorry I diddent reply about the springs for the simplex but the guy who had the parts, his wife just passed from cancer so I don't want to bother him
How do I make a brake? I'm whipping up a jackshaft in machine shop so that headache is solved I have a rupp roadster 2 that runs but needs new swing arm bearings and a scorpion speedway that runs like a top. I ride that thing once in a while. and I think the minibike needs a seat,I think I could just discombobulate a old couch and cut a pan out of plywood. And cover wth old jacket backing


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 1, 2011)

I knew the man that made your Scorpion Speedway bike. A scrub brake is simply a flat plate of metal on a hinge, that rubs against the tire, very cheap and effective brake. a long lever goes forward with a pedal on it, a spring holds it off the wheel. pushing down the lever pushes the plate into the tire. works. 
swing arm bushings are a breeze on any old lathe.  And yes the factory seat was probably  a peice of wood, some clamps, foam vinyl and staples.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 2, 2011)

*alright*

I make seatpan on Monday in woodshop. And my friend bryan is a blcksmith (he made me a tank for motorised bike that had dished sides) so I think I can talk him into making a scrub bake for me. But I got most of the parts in my garage anyways. And I need a axel, is there any particular size of one or could I just buy one at ace hardware?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 19, 2011)

*it is a*

sensation model mb-6l


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

A minibike, sometimes called a mini moto or pocketbike, is a miniature motorcycle. Studies show that moderate activity, such as cycling, strengthens the immune system and thus contributes to a healthy life. It can also increase activity against tumour cells, assisting the prevention of related illnesses.


----------

